# ice at Berlin yet



## wallii21 (Jan 23, 2013)

Has anyone gotten a chance to see if Berlin has any ice yet. was looking to get out this weekend.


----------



## ditchdigger (Feb 22, 2012)

Just checked,about 3 inches


----------



## wallii21 (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanx important looking forward to going.


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

where were you at ditchdigger?


----------



## ditchdigger (Feb 22, 2012)

N of 224 bridge,3 of us went out about 25 yds off the old road back by the trailer park.Had between 2 to 3"


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

thanks! maybe by the weekend!


----------



## sharkie (Jan 25, 2008)

Sounding great for the weekend. Didnt appear on radar they got much snow there so build baby build. Ill be there saturday for sure hearing this. Good clear ice??


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 6, 2011)

Hey guy my name is devin I'm 17 and I'm looking to get into ice fishing I got the rods and reels vibs and etc but in need to get a hand crank ice auger just to get me started off can any of u guys help me out please.


----------



## flanders (Jan 23, 2013)

what do u need bud?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 6, 2011)

I need an ice auger I'm trying to find one so I can go out this weekend but dnt see that's happening


----------



## sharkie (Jan 25, 2008)

Looking like i wont be there til sunday. Got called in for work saturday for overtime. If ur looking for someone to go with, pm me or let me know. All i know is that ill be on berlin on sunday and have an auger if need be.


----------



## HookEmUp (Apr 14, 2012)

Ill be out there this wknd as well at some point. I'll drill a couple holes for ya man. Im sure you wont have a problem finding someone to help you out with that, if i cant.


----------



## ramfan (May 6, 2008)

Devin,Any of us will help ya out.....If ya live in the Youngstown area Miller Rod n gun usually has them as well as Dick's......Wal-mart has all the other stuff......


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

devin what town you in? I got one laying around.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 6, 2011)

I live in kensington small town in columbiana county. Its a little dive to berlin but always worth it


----------



## HookEmUp (Apr 14, 2012)

I have a feeling theres going to be a TON of people there this weekend. Kind of scary on 3 inches... I hope its solid clear ice.


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

just got home from berlin theres a good soild 3''-4'' 2-3'' of snow as well. got one lil perch. when i got there, there was 5 people out there about 2 hours later i was the only out there. prolly gonna hit it up tomm in the am. pm me if anyones heading out ill meet up with ya. SPUDBARS/ICE PICKS. all the way. fm


----------



## sharkie (Jan 25, 2008)

Havent been out that way for a bit. Whats the closest baitshop with minnies thats open early around there. Coming from brunswick. Thanks.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Just for the record, a friend went out to check for me and my fishin' partner...the Ohio State Patrol and the DNR Rangers were out there tellin' people to NOT GO onto the ice as it was unsafe. Now I've never heard of this type of thing before, I'm just lettin' you know what happened last nite. The rest is on you!!
Sharkie,
Just east of the 224 causeway on your right is A n C Bait. Chuck has minnies and he's a minute from where most of us ice fish. His number is 330-519-6668. Tell him Snake sent ya. He looks out for us ice fishermen!


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

thx for the heads up. yesterday on skeeter the park boys were wtching us but never said ne thing to us.i had a park boy yell from shore how thick is the ice i said 3'' he turned around got in his truck and left.


snake69 said:


> Just for the record, a friend went out to check for me and my fishin' partner...the Ohio State Patrol and the DNR Rangers were out there tellin' people to NOT GO onto the ice as it was unsafe. Now I've never heard of this type of thing before, I'm just lettin' you know what happened last nite. The rest is on you!!


----------



## sharkie (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks snake. Ill be headed there for sure and will be cautious. Hope they dont ruin the fun of being out there.


----------



## HookEmUp (Apr 14, 2012)

Just be careful guys. Theres a slushy area right off the roadbed. Keep away, theres a pipe sticking up by it.


----------



## BIG JOHNSON (Aug 31, 2005)

Fished off the road bed today. Went from 14fow to 21. Nothing. Had 3 bumps in about 4.5 hrs. Marks were far and few between. DO NOT fish off of Bonner road! The ice is at best 2 inches and not safe. As for the roadbed, it was 4 to 5 inches. Just be careful and check it as you go. Wish I had a better report, but thats the way it goes sometimes.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Thanks my friend. I did want a report from someone I know, but any and all are surely appreciated.


----------



## jay2k (Dec 21, 2005)

Snake, I'll be there this afternoon till dark. Let ya know.


----------



## t.stuller (Feb 25, 2010)

Went out down by the state boat ramp for panfish yesterday evening. Only got 4 bluegill between 4 of us. There was a solid 4". Seen a guy in a one man shanty down towards the road bed. Gonna try again tomorrow. Pan fisherman, Chuck at AC's bait has 500 maggots for $8


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

I'll be waiting for your report Jay as we may venture out tomorrow. We're not sure if it's there or the river.......


----------



## jay2k (Dec 21, 2005)

Fishing was terrible. NOBODY did anything and I talked to a lot of guys. Ice was 3 to 3.5 and very clear, Fished from 230 till dark. Few marks and very sluggish,


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

They weren't on fire today,,anywhere!! FULL MOON??....The day before & the day after,,is supposed to be a good fishing (hunting,,planting,,harvest,,etc...)time...& also the nite of the Full Moon,, Dakotah /Sioux ,,translation for January-"Wolves run together Moon" ..Or,, & I think this hits the mark,,"The Terrible Moon"..I Just think it is interesting,,how the Indians related to their environment & to the Moon Phases,,for just about everything....... This is a Major part to our outcome of our outings,,at most times too,,if we use it,, or are aware of it... Full Moon bite,,Feast or Famine ..I guess today was Famine.... I go fishing by the time I have to go,,& then look at the Phase.... I'm goin' Sunday-p.m.,,Hope,, they are bite-n!! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## Daego Doug (May 31, 2009)

heading out shortly.good luck everyone.


----------



## joe01 (Apr 16, 2004)

One cat fish all day. we had a lot of fish move in and out. We used blade bait, buckshots, jigin raps, little pimples, all different typs of spoons. nothing. that how it goes


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

I was at Berlin Sunday from 3:30 to 6 :15 Pm fishing off of the state boat ramp on Bonner Rd. All I got were three Crappies and one Cigar ( that's a 6 inch Walleye for those who may not know it). Two Crappies were caught on a gold Vibee and the other Crappie and Cigar were caught on plain minnows. I'm afraid this warm up may end the fishing at the bigger lakes.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

But.....if the ice goes north, the boat can go forth!!! I know, I know....a wee bit corny...I just made it up, but what the heck, it SOUNDED like a good idea!!


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

Who else was out Sunday,,P.M.?? I was with a buddy(James/Froggy) off the East side,,North of 224.. We were a bit North of Lakeside Camp,,10'-25',,& We got Skunked!! & I think the other guys there ('bout 6-7 guys)did about as well?? Great walk out on the ice & clear hard ice,,4"+/-,, which I think is gonna get messed up pretty bad,,over the next three days... Then it will get cold towards the weekend.. Stand by for what's coming.. Ya' just don't know 'bout the Northeast...I don't know about the boats yet Snake,2 weekend ago,,I was in mine at Ber.. then it closed up hard & fast,,& now,,there's a lot of ice to rip out there... We'll see!! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------

